# Dianabol (whats the best brand)



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have used quite a few over my time and i actually preferred Thai Pinks over everything else even Pharma Dbol... Will be using in my next bulk but not sure which brand.

Whats your fave brand?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

iv used naposim,danabols,elite la pharmas,thai pinks and some i think wer by sb labs (not 100% sure now) and i found jack all difference that i could notice, all killed my appetite, give me hurtfull pumps and bulkd me up


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I have used quite a few over my time and *i actually preferred Thai Pinks over everything else even Pharma Dbol*... Will be using in my next bulk but not sure which brand.
> 
> Whats your fave brand?


Thai pinks (my fav) are pharma  .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

At the moment...Body Nutrition 10mg


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

using british dispensary 5mg atm .. lovely stuff


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Last brand i tried were some really old russian dbols which I had a real bad experience with, saying that i knew jack about anything then so that was probably part of the problem.

Ive got some thai Bd pinks 5mg in the drawer, Im really tempted to try dbol again sometime in the near future.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

blue hearts or thai anabol 15's for me


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive used euro pharma 10mg ones they seem ok.....


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Using Body Nutrition Dbol 10mg at the moment, definately doing their Job.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

How do these Body Nutrition tabs come? In a tub or something?


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

ive used naposim,thai pinks a few different ugl. without doubt the best i used was the russian ones


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

im sparticus said:


> ive used naposim,thai pinks a few different ugl. without doubt the best i used was the russian ones


Is that the white Russian ones that are Pharma?

I may use these, after all they are pharma and similar price :thumbup1:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Is that the white Russian ones that are Pharma?
> 
> I may use these, after all they are pharma and similar price :thumbup1:


Romanian generally and probably the most faked dbol on the market.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Romanian generally and probably the most faked dbol on the market.


Mars i have had bag of full lil 5mg once pink stuff with snake/snail pic on it .. are they any good also some prochem 10mg pink tabs.. are these any good ?

i am on deca and test early days 1st 2 weeks.. i was thinking adding some dbol not sure..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Romanian generally and probably the most faked dbol on the market.


Even the ones that come in boxes of 100 and have the certificate and everything?

I was under the assumption that pink thai hexagons were the most faked


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

Im using 10mg British Dragon pharmecuticals at the moment they are awsome!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Even the ones that come in boxes of 100 and have the certificate and everything?
> 
> *I was under the assumption that pink thai hexagons were the most faked*


OK, i should have said probably the most faked along with the thai pinks.

Sizar: as long as the pinks are genuine they are gtg, never used the PC ones.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> OK, i should have said probably the most faked along with the thai pinks.


I'll have to be careful Mars.. i thought that the Russian ones were generally ok as i didn't think a fake firm would bother buying the machines that make the blister packs and all the equipment for designing and printing the packets?

Surely it would be easier to just sell tabs in a bag of pinkies etc?

Are you sure that the Napoisms are heavily faked?

If so how do you spot the fakes, cheers


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Is that the white Russian ones that are Pharma?
> 
> I may use these, after all they are pharma and similar price :thumbup1:





mars1960 said:


> Romanian generally and probably the most faked dbol on the market.


 it was about 5yr ago when i used the russian ones and i did check them out the best i could. the pharma grade d/bol are no different to any other H.G meds. massivly faked


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

zaralone 10mg dbol are the sheez neezy


----------



## fresh prince (May 30, 2009)

sizar said:


> Mars i have had bag of full lil 5mg once pink stuff with snake/snail pic on it .. are they any good also some prochem 10mg pink tabs.. are these any good ?
> 
> i am on deca and test early days 1st 2 weeks.. i was thinking adding some dbol not sure..


Prochem dbol is very good, great pumps and strength gains.


----------

